# My bio is well out of date



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I was only a noob when I wrote it it's nearly 5 years out of date and I can't edit it now. How can I change it? It makes me cringe every time I read it lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I was only a noob when I wrote it it's nearly 5 years out of date and I can't edit it now. How can I change it? It makes me cringe every time I read it lol


Brb reading it


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> Brb reading it


eh? What's brb lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> eh? What's brb lol


Be right back lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> I was only a noob when I wrote it it's nearly 5 years out of date and I can't edit it now. How can I change it? It makes me cringe every time I read it lol


Can't edit on the 'upgraded' board, but is it this that you're talking about?



Quote said:


> Gender - Male
> Location - Burnley
> Interests - Porn and politics
> Biography - Im 26 ive been training seriously for about 2 1/2 years now just trying to lean down a bit you see i have a weakness a sweet tooth dont get me wrong im not fat but i just feel i could be a lot more ripped than i am.
> ...


Apart from the burnley part, there's nothing to be embarrassed about there mate :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

anaboliclove said:


> I was only a noob when I wrote it it's nearly 5 years out of date and I can't edit it now. How can I change it? It makes me cringe every time I read it lol


You should be able to edit it.

Click your name in the upper right > Profile

Then the Edit Profile button to the top right of the background picture.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lorian said:


> You should be able to edit it.
> 
> Click your name in the upper right > Profile
> 
> Then the Edit Profile button to the top right of the background picture.


The 'Converted/Biography' part doesn't show up when trying to edit, but the bit under the user nick and about me etc does.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Archaic said:


> Can't edit on the 'upgraded' board, but is it this that you're talking about?
> 
> Apart from the burnley part, there's nothing to be embarrassed about there mate :thumb:


haha none of it is true anymore I'm 31 now for example


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Archaic said:


> The 'Converted/Biography' part doesn't show up when trying to edit, but the bit under the user nick and about me etc does.


this^^^


----------

